# 24 inch piraya



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

I heard of them but never seened them anyone got picz :nod:


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

i dont think they grow like that in captivaty


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

piranha king has one thats like 20" its a beast.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

24 inches is bullsnot, there were pictures of the largest one in captivity and it was 20-21 inches, they say they get that big in the wild but that may just be a "fisherman story".







, the pics of the largest one were amazing


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

p king has tha biggest piraya here.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Ed griswold said:


> 24 inches is bullsnot, there were pictures of the largest one in captivity and it was 20-21 inches, they say they get that big in the wild but that may just be a "fisherman story".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no doubt piraya reach 24". In Norh America the largest known on the boards is 19" and that's the one mentioned.

To illustrate...
The largest Rhom in captivity known on the boards like P-fury is about 17". There are a few. My partner sold an 18.5" to a guy in UK but is not on the boards. He has actually seen a 60 cm rhom. That is 7" bigger than the biggest Rhom here.

So don't be too dismissive.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

mabey those kind of fish in the wild, but in captivity, I haven't heard of any, 20-21 is the biggest I have herad of and seen, show me a pic and prove me wrong :laugh:

Pat by the way, I like the rhom in your sig :nod:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine is 21''...

...Oh! were talkin about Pirayas...








PKing is man


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> My partner sold an 18.5" to a guy in UK but is not on the boards.


I would love to see a pic of that


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

heres a 18"-20" who knows.

the one pick he is in a tub next to a measured solid 14" tern.
wes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

froogle said:


> > My partner sold an 18.5" to a guy in UK but is not on the boards.
> 
> 
> I would love to see a pic of that


yeah! would like to see some pic of that one.









that a big one, and i meant piraya. i hope my get that big.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

SHees that things a monster


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

what type of piranah is it?? did he raise it in a tank since it was small or was it caught wild at a good size already??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sheetmetal said:


> what type of piranah is it?? did he raise it in a tank since it was small or was it caught wild at a good size already??


thos are piraya pygo. it got caught wild, and Grorge (shark aquaium ) brought it the usa and sold it the piranha king. about what size when he first got it, i'm not sure have to ask piranha king.

but i maybe be wrong, from what i heard and read in this site.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

have seen that already...it from ... i think japan?? about 21" 22".. but piranha got the biggest in USA







oh and thos are red.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

This has been brought up before so far wes has the biggest Piraya.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

> My partner sold an 18.5" to a guy in UK but is not on the boards.


did it make it alive? Would like to find the owner and see that beast


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

booozi said:


> SHees that things a monster


See it in person, it'll scare the sh*t out of you.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

RB 32 said:


>


nice sickly dead piraya.
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> have seen that already...it from ... i think japan?? about 21" 22".. but piranha got the biggest in USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is the info from on that fish????

its been posted on here 3 -4 times, but how do we even know what size it is really???? Is it for sure piraya??? Got a link to the original site it is from????

Fish looks to have been overfed in its life...


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wow


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

here we go again.........pics of the piraya that looks like ted kennedy.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

RB 32 said:


>


wes this piranha got urz whooped by a mile


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wes,

What do you think big frankenstien weighs?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

froogle said:


>


wes this piranha got urz whooped by a mile















[/quote]

Please,You got to be kidding,right?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

that other p is humongo jungo


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah and its also ugly.... lolz i dont care how big it is its ugly.. p kings is way better looking imo..


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

i would take p kings piraya over that ugly thing anyday that looks like some sh**t


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

"My penis is bigger than yours!"


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ahahahah sike!!! u wish it was







but even though its ugly i would keep it and trim it down, not feeding it so much and treat it for any problems :nod:


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

imagine what it would cost to take care of something like that


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> "My penis is bigger than yours!"


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

thats one ugly fish


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> heres a 18"-20" who knows.
> 
> the one pick he is in a tub next to a measured solid 14" tern.
> wes


HI PIRANHA KING!
why frankenstein lost his beautiful color, since i saw him in the tank at shark aquarium?
is it because is full grown and if so.... that is a crying shame,that piraya is king kong of the amazon.
A.


----------

